# iphone 5, can the font size be changed? What are your Fav apps? Thanks



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

Brand new iPhone 5 user, I can tell for me this is going to be a long learning process 
Can the font size or style be changed?  

My teenage daughter just changed the font size for me..ahh much better! So the second part of my question remains, what are your favorite apps that you use and love?  Thank you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's always useful to have a teenager in the house!  

I just got the new iPod Touch, and some of the apps I immediately downloaded are
IMDB
iHeartRadio
the Kindle app, of course
Audible--to listen to audio books
Amazon Cloud Player to stream the music I've purchased from Amazon
Pandora
Pulse--news aggregator
Evernote
Tapatalk--to view the forum here.
Skype
Yelp
Dropbox
Deliveries--to track deliveries, really excellent
Flashlight

Most of these are free, but not all, I don't believe.  I had already gotten them for either my prior iPod Touch or iPad.

Have fun with the new gadget!

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Deliveries--to track deliveries, really excellent
> 
> Betsy


Are you sure that is the right name? I looked it up but can't find it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Are you sure that is the right name? I looked it up but can't find it?


Sorry, that's the icon name on my iPad; I looked it up, and it's "Delivery Status Touch" by JuneCloud. Here's a direct link:
http://junecloud.com/get/delivery-status-touch

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's the apps that popped up on my most recently used list (found by double-clicking the home button, these apps are considered 'currently running'):

PapaJohn's (don't judge, I was too lazy to make dinner last night)
Twitter
YouTube 
Find iPhone (this is the first app we install, if you ever have been known to misplace your phone, set this up immediately in your settings!!)
TinyWings (it appears someone has been playing games on my phone, I suspect the 10yo dd)
Fruit Ninja
Calendar (I have my google calendars subscribed to my phone, very handy)
AmbiSci 300 (a white noise sleeping app, I also like eSleep)
Facebook
Kayak (travel agent site, I was pricing rental cars for my parents)
TUAW (the unofficial apple website, news about mac stuff)
SunTrust (mobile banking app, I can now upload pictures of checks to deposit!)
PayPal (sending payments to my mom for buying groceries for us at the Commissary)
Yelp (great app with reviews of local businesses)
Skype
Tapatalk (for posting here!)
Kindle
Soundhound (use this all the time to identify songs played on the radio)
Amazon
Apple Remote (for use with our Apple TV)
Instagram
RunKeeper (great if you go on regular runs or walks for tracking progress, distance, time, and location)
Public Radio (for listening to my favorite programs while on my walk, it finds my show playing somewhere in the country and lets me listen in)
Hawaii Words (I get a word of the day so I can learn the local language)
Apps Gone Free (daily selection of temporarily free apps)
SpeedTest (fun to find out your download speeds and test for problems)
Imdb (Internet movie database - for looking up tv shows, movies, actors, etc, gold mine of information)
Cardiograph, this was free a few days ago, it uses e iPhone camera to take your heart rate pretty accurately.
Google Authenticator - security app for my google accounts
1Password - stores my Internet acct passwords securely
Fooducate
Starbucks
Pandora
Camera sync 
Netflix
My twc
IntoNow - Soundhound for tv, WAY cool!!
AppAdvice - wonderful resource for reviews and news on apps


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

First off for anyone wondering how to up their font size, it took me a while but I figured it out. 
Got to: Settings
then to:General
then to: Accessibility

then under vision you will see the option "large text" under "Vision" and you can pick what you want.

Ok... I love & downloaded many of these suggestions! Here are a few of mine that have not been metioned:

the pinterest app, you can pin from your phone and add pins to your camera roll, so you can text a pic to someone...nice!
etsy app
emoji app (illustrated below) It allows you to add additional keyboards so you can some really cute imodicans to your texts or ems! 
(I got this from friends 13 yr old ! That is she and I texting below.) There are quite a few to choose from. So cute & free...!










I have quite a few camera apps, 10 so far, I think... I may do a separate post on these... I often combine them to get the results I want.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

FYI, you can also install the Emoji apps on your ipad and use them in your posts! 🎃👻📲


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't see them on my computer? On your post above I just see little boxes?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> I don't see them on my computer? On your post above I just see little boxes?


Huh! Well, I can see them, lol. I dunno, I assumed everyone else could, too. It works when you text . . . I posted via tapatalk earlier, but I can't imagine that would matter.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

My mosted iPhone apps (have the 4s).

Facebook
Twitter
Kindle
Words with Friends
Hanging with Friends
Angry Birds (have original and seasons-prefer iPad versions though, easier to aim)
Weather Channel
News apps (NY Times, Washington Post, USA Today--mainly read on iPad, but useful when out and about)
ESPN ScoreCenter
Music apps (Amazon Cloud Player, Pandora, AudioGalaxy--can stream my mp3s from my computer)
Alarm Clock (the iHandy one--has weather, music player etc.)
Barcode scanner apps (Amazon PriceCheck, Flow, RL CLassic, QRReader)
Flashlight (turns on camera flash to use as flashlight)
Skype
Flixster (look up movie reviews and showtimes)
DirecTV (can set DVR recordings from anywhere)
Bank of America (can pay bills, deposit checks by taking pictures of them etc.)


Have a lot of others, but those are the ones I use most regularly.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

"Barcode scanner apps (Amazon PriceCheck, Flow, RL CLassic, QRReader)"

These sound interesting but what is the point/use exactly?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> "Barcode scanner apps (Amazon PriceCheck, Flow, RL CLassic, QRReader)"
> 
> These sound interesting but what is the point/use exactly?


Scan barcodes and get list of prices at online stores

QR is for those little square symbols you see on ads etc that you can scan to open a website etc.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks, I will check it out! Is there one that works better than the rest, why so many?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just different ones I tried over the past year.  

The RL one is as standard bar code scanner (I think they have a new version I need to get).

Flow is different in that it can identify things even without bar codes (i.e. from a book cover).

QR is reader is for those little square ones in ads.

The Amazon one is kind of redundant since RL will pull up amazon prices anyway.  Edit:  I take that back, I didn't see Amazon in the RL Classic list, and the Amazon app also shows prices from sellers on their marketplace, so it's worth having that app too I guess.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I just saw this app and downloaded it. It uses nice looking fonts to caption your photos then allows you to share via social media. Simple, and attractive. And free .

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2012/10/new-font-types-added-to-elegant-photo-captioning-app-typic


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Along with lots that have been mentioned already...
New favorite game - *SpellTower* - it was one of Starbuck's free weekly apps a month or two ago. Not sure what the price is since I own it now, but I love word games and this is a fun (yet frustrating) one. 
Other current favorite game...*SongPop*. 
*Word Welder* was a favorite for a while; it was like crack, I had to back away for a while, but I still get sucked in occasionally...
*ShuBook* is a new favorite for reading ePub books.
*Roku* & Apple TV *Remote* apps - we have both a Roku box and Apple TV - and the apps make both much easier to search on because of the keyboards on the apps. 
*Pocket* - for saving web pages to read later, and across devices. I have it on my Fire, my iPad, my iPhone, and my laptop.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Meemo you might like bookworm!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I love the camera app suggestions! I added the _Camera_! App. &#128247;&#128515;


----------

